# The Benefits of a Trigger Shot



## Hope2BMomof3

My apologies if this is in another thread...I finished Clomid today and will have the sonogram to detect follies on Friday morning. The dr said that depending on what we see, I can do a trigger shot. I didn't have this option with my first pregnancy and just got pregnant after only taking the meds. 

What are the benefits to doing the trigger shot? What are the downsides? My husband is worried that it's all too unnatural and will do harm to me or the baby.


----------



## Hope2BMomof3

I sure wish someone would answer this. I'm not sure if a trigger shot is something I need to be getting. Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Greetings Hope2B. I have absolutely no experience with Clomid or the trigger shot but I did find an article that might be useful. However, I don't have enough posts to put up the link yet (handy feature of these boards, I like it!).

Maybe try googling "benefits of trigger shot only" and see what hits you can get while you're waiting for some of the ladies here to chime in?

Ultimately it really comes down to what you are most comfortable with. I hope you're able to make the best decision for you soon.


----------



## shiseru

I had 3 cycles of clomid, 2 with trigger shot. 

The shot is for you to better time intercourse and guarantee (though not 100%) ovulation occur within the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## LuckyW

shiseru has it right, the HCG trigger boosts the chances of ovulation and timing. Sometimes the 35+ body gears up to ovulate, and then just doesn't. Also, if you're taking Clomid and you have multiple follicules, you want them all to fire, not just the lead.

Or, in some cases, like with IUI, timing is critical. The eggs are really only viable for 6 hours. You want the washed sperm ready and waiting in the tubes when the eggs release.

Or with IVF, the eggs need to be ready at scheduled retrieval.

In the case of intercourse, there is more leeway regarding timing, so a trigger may be less productive.

Regarding downsides, I don't know of any, but I definitely get where your OH is coming from. I strongly dislike any medication that doesn't seem necessary.

My personal opinion is: if you'll be trying the old fashioned way, skip the trigger. If you're opting for assisted conception, hit the trigger.

Speaking of which, if you want a more active discussion, you might have better luck if you post in the Assisted Conception forum. 

Good luck!


----------

